# Yahoola resevoir



## Muddywater (Jan 23, 2011)

Any one interested in a pot tourney on yahoola? Anderson Feed and supply is pondering with the idea and would like to see how many would like to paticipate. All input is appreciated.


----------



## cetaws6 (Jan 23, 2011)

let me know when i'd be interested.


----------



## Muddywater (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks cetaws6, Any input?


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jan 23, 2011)

I might come and donate to you locals!!! What will entry fees be?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 23, 2011)

Got a date? BANG will be out there Feb 12 for a tourney


----------



## Muddywater (Jan 23, 2011)

yea, we are looking to make sure that it doesnt conflict with swat or bang. wanting to do it moe toward the early spring


----------



## ussoldier2013 (Jan 23, 2011)

im here at ngcsu, so count me in boys!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 23, 2011)

if you can keep it off of our schedules (and my drill dates) I'll come over and fish with ya


----------



## joboo (Jan 24, 2011)

Add me and Chris.


----------



## shaftslinger24 (Jan 25, 2011)

teams?


----------



## mrbass1000 (Jan 25, 2011)

add one more boat to the list.


----------



## Muddywater (Jan 28, 2011)

All Georgia fishing and boating regulations will be followed at all times

*Only electric motors will be allowed 

No caught fish may be held on a stringer during any event

All boats must be equipped with means to properly sustain a "limit" of 5 fish. (12" minimum)Aerated coolers of adequate size are permitted
No alcoholic beverages may be consumed during events hours
All teams must check in and out at stated times to compete in events. Any boat late for blast off and/or weigh-in will be penalized. All disputes will be decided by the Event President and are final
Live wells & coolers will be checked, before each event begins
Artificial baits only
Each boat will fish with up to, and no more than 2 people.
.5 lb deduction for every short fish, no warnings


----------



## cetaws6 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds good any dates yet?


----------



## shawnwells (Feb 1, 2011)

need too get on with this butt kicking


----------



## shaftslinger24 (Feb 1, 2011)

throw a date out there


----------



## Muddywater (Feb 1, 2011)

The tournament sponsor is working through some details. We should have something final in a couple of days.


----------



## Muddywater (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok......it is firm! The date will be April 9th. Entry fee is $30 per boat (two anglers per boat maximum). Big fish $5 per person (optional). 90% payout on entry fee. 100% payout on big fish. Payout will be 1rst=55%, 2nd=20%, 3rd=15%, 4th=$20 gift certificate to Anderson Feed and Seed. There will be a drawing for all entries on a rod and reel combo. Time is safelight to 3:00pm. weigh in is at 3:00pm 
   .5lb deduction for any fish under 12" and also .5 lb deduction for dead fish. We support catch and release. This lake is electric only. 
 Come out and enjoy a great day of fishing on a great lake, in a tournament sponsored by Anderson Feed and Seed.
 For any questions feel free to contact me here.
                                                     Joe


----------



## Worm48555 (Feb 7, 2011)

What's the entry fee?


----------



## Muddywater (Feb 7, 2011)

$30 per boat


----------



## deepwater (Feb 7, 2011)

Is there a cut off on how many teams your taking?


----------



## cetaws6 (Feb 7, 2011)

sounds good, i'm in.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 9, 2011)

me and greg are in


----------



## russ010 (Feb 9, 2011)

you got a bigger version of that? lol


----------



## andersonfs (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's some information about the Yahoola Reservoir JOn Boat Tournament on April 9th, 2011


----------



## russ010 (Feb 10, 2011)

Do you have a limit for the number of boats? The most we've had out there at one time was 19 - and it was tough.. you pretty much had to sit in the same spot all day long. We should have 14-15 out there this weekend, so I'll let ya know what it's like afterwards.


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Feb 11, 2011)

What is the missing 10% of the entry fees going towards?


----------



## Muddywater (Feb 11, 2011)

DAWGFISH66 said:


> What is the missing 10% of the entry fees going towards?



gift certificate and rod and reel combo......and to help pay for scales


----------



## Muddywater (Feb 11, 2011)

there is no cap on number of boats.....


----------



## russ010 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've got a new set of scales that we can use... if you don't already have a set


----------



## Muddywater (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks russ, but i think that anderson feed has bought a new set


----------



## jack butler (Feb 14, 2011)

we had 11 boats there sat for bang tx and it was tight on parking but at 3 o clock the parking was full of cars from people walking the trails and feeding the ducks it was almost imposible to move


----------



## Muddywater (Feb 17, 2011)

not much longer


----------



## Muddywater (Feb 28, 2011)

Just to get an idea ...please post if if you are planning to attend, Thanks


----------



## russ010 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm planning on attending with partner


----------



## Muddywater (Mar 7, 2011)

about 4 weeks left.......we should be hitting it on a great bite!!!!!


----------



## Muddywater (Mar 20, 2011)

congrats to Tyler on the win @ yahoola today. Only 3 weeks to go until Anderson Feeds tournament...April 9th. top 3 spots pay out with a drawing and gift certificate also!!!!!


----------



## Muddywater (Mar 27, 2011)

Btt


----------



## i_fish (Mar 30, 2011)

I plan on being there also.

i_fish


----------



## Muddywater (Mar 30, 2011)

See ya there


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 1, 2011)

One week til


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 3, 2011)

weather forecast shows some good fishing weather...


----------



## cetaws6 (Apr 4, 2011)

How many boats you got hoping I'll be there


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 4, 2011)

Not sure, but I'm looking foward to it.


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 7, 2011)

The fish are on fire!!!!! Caught a couple of good ones today at yahoola!


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 8, 2011)

I see that the weigh in will be at 3pm. Do the boats need to stay in the water until fish are weighed?


----------



## russ010 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not going to be able to make it after all... y'all boys give it to them for all they're worth!

Joe - that was a NICE fish you caught up there! Hope you can hook into another one like that tomorrow


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 8, 2011)

it dosent matter merky.....if you want to load first or weigh first....but we weigh at 3:00 sharp.
 And Thanks Russ, It weighed 6lbs.... wish you could come fish tomorrow...


----------



## jack butler (Apr 11, 2011)

whats the story


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 11, 2011)

Merrick Mcclure and his partner won with 12+ pounds. Big fish went to another team with the fish at 7+ pounds. Randy White won the rod and reel combo. Congrats to all


----------



## cetaws6 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah had a good time caught fish all day, had a new PB with that 7.1 lbs


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 11, 2011)

I enjoyed the event! My brother in-law is pumped up and ready for another one. Thanks Anderson Feed and others that got this event together. It was a really well ran event and I am looking forward to the next one. How bout a night event up there this summer?


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 11, 2011)

jack butler said:


> whats the story



Do you want a story or the truth?


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 12, 2011)

They talked like they wanted to do more of them. Good bunch of folks.


----------

